# Spitfire: In Conversation with Planet Earth 2 Composers Jacob & Jasha



## jononotbono (Feb 26, 2017)

Cool Spitfire Video of Planet Earth 2 Composers Jacob Shea and Jasha Kiebe.


----------



## nickhmusic (Feb 26, 2017)

fantastic, thanks! Curious what that 8-fader controller is behind Jasha


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 26, 2017)

nickhmusic said:


> fantastic, thanks! Curious what that 8-fader controller is behind Jasha


That's a JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro.


----------



## nickhmusic (Feb 26, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> That's a JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro.


thanks man!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2017)

I think @Rctec must keep Jim Cooper locked in his attic as the only ones I ever see using Fadermasters anymore seem to be remote control ulumni and a few here.



AlexRuger said:


> That's a JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro.


----------



## dannymc (Feb 28, 2017)

seem like cool guys. so is bleeding fingers an actual label? is it actually in the same place as remote control which i presume is in LA right?

Danny


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 28, 2017)

dannymc said:


> seem like cool guys. so is bleeding fingers an actual label? is it actually in the same place as remote control which i presume is in LA right?
> 
> Danny



Here's the website...

http://www.bleedingfingersmusic.com


----------



## dannymc (Feb 28, 2017)

thanks. 

Danny


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 28, 2017)

dannymc said:


> thanks.
> 
> Danny



No worries. Bleeding Fingers look like as big time as things get! Good name too.


----------



## dannymc (Feb 28, 2017)

whats the story with remote control? is it like an academy of sorts that composers can apply to be in? like how do the composers who work for the entity get in there? are they somehow linked with the music colleges in the US and offer sort of scholarships? 

Danny


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

One composer has told me it's an asylum to a nervous breakdown. Careful what you wish for sometimes.



dannymc said:


> whats the story with remote control? is it like an academy of sorts that composers can apply to be in? like how do the composers who work for the entity get in there? are they somehow linked with the music colleges in the US and offer sort of scholarships?
> 
> Danny


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> One composer has told me it's an asylum to a nervous breakdown. Careful what you wish for sometimes.



It's only on the brink of insanity that anything exciting happens.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

A piece of music no one will remember in a couple years is NOT worth your sanity or most importantly others you care about. After children, divorce, and health issues you might change your philosophy Jono.



jononotbono said:


> It's only on the brink of insanity that anything exciting happens.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> After children, divorce, and health issues you might change your philosophy Jono.



Well I was only joking about but I don't actually have any kids and I'm not married. I also now go to the gym so I don't get too fat sitting behind Cubase all day and night haha! I guess everyone walks down different paths.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

I think Hans has proven that his lifestyle can work for him, unfortunately many of the alumni that has gone through his facility have not been able to sustain that just a point I want to make that I think is important. No biggie. Don't do too many pushups today, my workout awaits. hehehe



jononotbono said:


> Well I was only joking about but I don't actually have any kids and I'm not married. I also now go to the gym so I don't get too fat sitting behind Cubase all day and night haha! I guess everyone walks down different paths.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> unfortunately many of the alumni that has gone through his facility have not been able to sustain that just a point I want to make that I think is important.



Sorry, I'm not following. I actually know very little about the inner workings of RCP.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

I think you can figure it out Jono.



jononotbono said:


> Sorry, I'm not following. I actually know very little about the inner workings of RCP.


----------



## AlexRuger (Mar 1, 2017)

dannymc said:


> whats the story with remote control? is it like an academy of sorts that composers can apply to be in? like how do the composers who work for the entity get in there? are they somehow linked with the music colleges in the US and offer sort of scholarships?
> 
> Danny



Not an academy at all and there's no scholarship or anything like that. At its simplest it's just a collective of composers, some tightly connected, some loosely connected, and others totally independent.

Many of the composers at RCP simply rent a room there. In that sense it's very similar to any other building with composers' rooms in it. In LA there's a few others, a couple notable ones being the Debney Building, Sonic Fuel, and Warner Brothers (yes, composers can rent a room in one of WB's buildings on the lot. It's pretty cool).

Places like this are nice because you can knock on another composer's room and shoot the shit if you want to take a break. At best this is a great source of inspiration, and at least it takes the loneliness edge off of the job a bit.

RCP differs in that a large amount of the composers are either friends with Hans or worked with/for Hans, and/or previously worked for another composer there. So you might start as an intern, become an assistant to Henry Jackman, then Henry might help out Hans on a score and therefore you too help out Hans, and then maybe you'll work directly for Hans, and then do some additional writing, and then move over to Extreme Music or Bleeding Fingers like Jake and Jasha did, and if you're awesome and fortunate enough, be hooked up with a gig like Planet Earth. That sort of path isn't super common but it is possible.

How you arrive there is like how you arrive anywhere else in this business: your path will most likely be your own. 

Do good work, be cool, and you might end up there. Or you might end up somewhere equally cool, or better for you. Or you might realize it's not for you and do what's right for you. Whatever. All valid.


----------



## dannymc (Mar 2, 2017)

> Not an academy at all and there's no scholarship or anything like that. At its simplest it's just a collective of composers, some tightly connected, some loosely connected, and others totally independent.
> 
> Many of the composers at RCP simply rent a room there. In that sense it's very similar to any other building with composers' rooms in it. In LA there's a few others, a couple notable ones being the Debney Building, Sonic Fuel, and Warner Brothers (yes, composers can rent a room in one of WB's buildings on the lot. It's pretty cool).
> 
> ...



thanks Alex, that is a great explanation. 

Danny


----------



## tokatila (Mar 2, 2017)

A fun fact; in Wikipedia the second definition for RCP is Rich Client Platform.

Revolutionary Communist Party, Respiratory Care Practitioner and Recurring Card Payment are also mighty alternatives.


----------



## bc3po (Mar 2, 2017)

dannymc said:


> seem like cool guys. so is bleeding fingers an actual label? is it actually in the same place as remote control which i presume is in LA right?
> 
> Danny


Yup - they have their own building though, right next door


----------

